# Bailey 79-4



## lunarroadstar (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi New Bailey 79-4T ordered, delivery due in March. Anybody got one? What do you think so far. Any hints or tips.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Bit late now you have ordered !!!

Andy


----------



## Carl Jenkins (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi lunar we are waiting for ours too, was told today ours is on the production line as we speak. Good times ahead, I hope lol


----------



## lunarroadstar (Nov 24, 2009)

Interested to hear how it all turns out for you, who gave you the info. on production (Bailey or Dealer). When are you expecting delivery?


----------



## motorrollers (Jun 26, 2017)

lunarroadstar said:


> Hi New Bailey 79-4T ordered, delivery due in March. Anybody got one? What do you think so far. Any hints or tips.


Ordered my 79-4 in February, at the NEC, for a May delivery. Just got off the phone with dealer. It might be with them today, or tomorrow. A proposed collection of July 1st . They're waiting on Bailey. I'm not holding my breath, I like the product but I wish now I'd gone for a used one. We'd be in it, enjoying warm days away. Searching various blogs I gather this Bailey delivery problem has been going on for years. It time they got a production planner. I wonder how many customers get fed up waiting and cancel and go elsewhere, my salesman reckons 4 of his customer have pulled out.


----------



## motorrollers (Jun 26, 2017)

*Bailey Delivery*

Dealer has just phone with a delivery update on my new 79-4. It never turned up an yesterdays delivery, and surprise surprise, it's not among today's delivery. So who knows if it will ever arrive. There appears to be zero incentive for Bailey to deliver their orders. The salesman at the dealership told me that the individual buyer is not considered Bailey's customer the dealer is. So even if you cancel the motorhome will eventually arrive with the dealer who will then sell it as a stock vehicle. As the price for these vehicles has increased it's win win for Bailey either way, and like it or lump it for the buyer.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Have they fixed the leaky body problems yet?


----------



## squashsteve (Apr 1, 2017)

We're new to the motorhoming world and I'm really interested to read your post. We've recently taken delivery of a new Bailey Autograph 79-4. We're enjoying getting into this new chapter of our lives and overall we're pleased with our purchase. We really liked the airy spacious feel of the van and comments made by interested people seem to agree with that. But I would have to say that we're incredibly disappointed with Bailey themselves and its really tainting conversations and inevitably going to affect any future purchase.

We ordered our 79-4 in November last year for delivery at the beginning of March. Our first trip was to go away at Easter where we planned to meet my two brothers who already had lots of experience. One in a caravan and one in a Bongo. The dealer we ordered from was superb but in January flagged concerns on delivery. So we went to the NEC show and on the Bailey stand asked about our expected delivery date. We got a very arrogant Sales Manager who told us our delivery would be in time and we had nothing to worry about. Well that turned out to be rubbish as we lost the Easter holiday and the one after. We had nothing else to go in as this was our first motorhome. We eventually got our motorhome but by that time we had emailed to Bailey Customer Service on a number of occasions both directly and via the dealer who were doing there very best to help. Not one email got replied to other than the standard auto generated "we'll get back to you".

Really enjoyed some of the sites we've visited and found owners very friendly and helpful. I'm sure we've provided a few laughs being newbies. I've been really surprised at Bailey's attitude and even now, after numerous emails, we just get ignored. Is it just arrogance or poor customer service? 

Anyway, got a trip to the Pyrenees planned in September so really looking forward to that.

Love the forum and reading peoples advice. But come on Bailey. Up your game.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Is this a record, 3 new members in one thread?

Welcome to you lunarroadstar --- motorrollers--- and --- squashsteve. Shorter names to call you would be apperciated :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A warm welcome from me too peeps, good post too


----------



## motorrollers (Jun 26, 2017)

Bailey 79-4 Delivery, or Lack Of!!
Hi,
If you need to shorten our user name. I'm Bob.
I have an update on my Bailey 79-4. A quick recap first: 
Ordered 24th Feb at the NEC for a May delivery. 
End of May given 12th June build date which slipped to 19th. 
Around 26th June I contacted Baileys, it was built awaiting a part. 
A week later, I phoned Baileys, it was going to be delivered by Friday 7th July.
7th July there was no delivery to the dealer.
I contacted Baileys, it missed the transport to the dealer. They would look into it and phone me Monday 10th.
They didn't phone me, and they would not take my calls, or the dealers. 
Then 11th July the dealer phoned us to say Bailey had contacted them, and will build my motorhome sometime in August. August for a May delivery???
I'm not holding my breath as nobody has mentioned a year. Their excuse seems to be that there is an issue with the media pack plus. 79-4's with the same spec as we've ordered are available in the dealer network, but only at the increased price. They don't seem keen to honor pre-order agreements.
I've emailed the CEO three times. Alas no reply. By his silence I can only conclude that he condones his employees deceit.

They will have missed the May, four and a half week delivery slot by 3 months! That's assuming they produce my motorhome sometime in August this year.

I like the motorhomes alas the manufacturer is dreadful.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Have they fixed the leaky body problems yet?


Kev newer ones are suppose to be better, :surprise:

Misty


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Guys there is a bailey face book, look up but be warned read between the lines 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1433322080268895/
Misty


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Breach of contract (in respect of delivery date) ???

Just a thought.

Andy


----------



## emilywemski (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi, we finally got our motorhome after a long wait, very excited. However there the problems started. A cupboard door fell off on the first use, loud whistling from sun roof, passenger seats dont fit properly, frame of kitchen window fell off, 2 drawers stuck, bedroom door wont shut, loud noise from habitation door. Bailey have been really unhelpful so far, dealer has fixed problems, but we're really disappointed. would be imterested to hear if anyone else having similar problems.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

emilywemski said:


> Hi, we finally got our motorhome after a long wait, very excited. However there the problems started. A cupboard door fell off on the first use, loud whistling from sun roof, passenger seats dont fit properly, frame of kitchen window fell off, 2 drawers stuck, bedroom door wont shut, loud noise from habitation door. Bailey have been really unhelpful so far, dealer has fixed problems, but we're really disappointed. would be imterested to hear if anyone else having similar problems.


Why don't these dealers do proper PDI before ring the customer to collect, they certainly charge enough.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Bailey are been really unhelpful because, as has been stated here many many times in the past, your contract is with the DEALER! and it is they, NOT Bailey, who must sort out any problems, which they would appear to have done! 

Part of the problem with MH's is that, unlike cars, they are not produced on an automated production line where everything is computer controlled/monitored but are basically semi hand built and put (slung?) together by humans who have sod all interest in customer satisfaction. 

It shouldn't be like that, but it is, and there is two tenths, of three fifths, of **** all we, the paying customer, can do about changing that, other than voting with our feet, but as motorhome layouts are all different you would end up buying something you don't really want! 

Andy


----------



## emilywemski (Sep 2, 2017)

The dealers did do a proper PDI, but unfortunatly this is just on the forecourt. The problems happen when you drive away. My 2 daughters spent 6 hours and 300 miles pushing the seat cushions back in. And the noise from the door was unbearable.


----------



## emilywemski (Sep 2, 2017)

I agree Mrplod, we love the layout and cant find anything else we like, but im so disapponted in the overall product.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

emilywemski said:


> The dealers did do a proper PDI, but unfortunatly this is just on the forecourt. The problems happen when you drive away. My 2 daughters spent 6 hours and 300 miles pushing the seat cushions back in. And the noise from the door was unbearable.


Unfortunately it's not just a Bailey problem, I have an older Autotrail and am truly saddened by Facebook group posts of new AT owners regarding build quality.

There are most certainly content new owners but any issues like damp, doors falling off and other build issues with new vehicles is really not acceptable IMHO.

Terry


----------



## vj60 (Oct 27, 2017)

Hello all Bailey motorhome owners.

I have put a deposit down on a Bailey 794 and want to carrier a scooter on the back total weight including carrier will be around 220kg. With a payload of 485kg is this possible?

Kind regards Vince.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Welcome!

That could be a bit tight depending on what other equipment you have specc'd and how many people you are carrying. 

Normally extras, things like an awning, TV etc won't be part of the Mass In Running Order (MIRO) so will have to come out of the payload. Also any weight that the driver is (above 75kg); other passengers weight; BBQ; clothes; beer; 'stuff' will also have to come out of the payload.

I am no expert (but there are some on here and I'm sure one will be along shortly :smile2 but it may be worth exploring to see if your MH can be re-plated to extend your payload. This would depend upon the MH itself; your ability to drive it on your licence if it goes over 3500kg; and around £300 cost. 

Also there is an issue with the length of overhang and the effect that this has on the rear axle weight...but again someone better qualified than me can deal with this one...

Good luck

Graham :serious:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That sounds _very_ tight to me. Even if that was the payload of the van including any additional equipment you've ordered, as said. Find out exactly what's included in your payload figure, factor in any extra equipment, extra persons.... I think you might find it's a no-go.


----------

